# I Need Some Fellow Outbacker Smarts



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK after looking for a cooking table a while, I still have not found one i like. Now i am headed in a new direction. I have one of those 4 foot plastic folding tables. I would love to use that, but the last time i did it started sagging from the heat. So now I need a light weight flexible heat shield. I want to put this under my 3 burner stove. I just needs to reflect some heat off the table. It doesn't need to reflect that much heat, but some. Any ideas?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Would a windshield heat deflector work??? It's insulated some, and reflective material. Just a thought.
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Would a windshield heat deflector work??? It's insulated some, and reflective material. Just a thought.
> Darlene


I thought about that, but does it burn or melt?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

How bout a big cookie sheet pan. They are two panel with an air gap.. I have used em for all kinds of heat insulating.. They work great!

Just dont know if it would be big enough.. maybe have to get a couple of em..

Carey


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> How bout a big cookie sheet pan. They are two panel with an air gap.. I have used em for all kinds of heat insulating.. They work great!
> 
> Just dont know if it would be big enough.. maybe have to get a couple of em..
> 
> Carey


Thats a good idea. I might need a few though. I would still like something flexible?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

How about some basic run of the mill tin foil? (I am trying to picture how big of an area you need to do, maybe put the tin foil on a cookie sheet).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I know you requested flexible, the only thing I could think of was an automotive heat shield...

Not flexible, but how about a table pad, just a piece large enough to fit under your stove. Bet you could find a remnant or an old used one somewhere









Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you seen the folding camp table at Sam's club? It has a slatted aluminum heat resistant top and folds up small. We bought one last fall for half price, it's a seasonal item here. Used it for our 5 week 5000 mile trip and it did very well. Use it for the griddle and Baby Q.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

We have one of those metal slatted "roll-up and fold up" table and works well.

You might try a metal automotive shallow drip pan. Kind of like a big metal cookie sheet.

They also make a BBQ splat mat. (Flexible) Dont know if heat proof though. ( At Lowes or HD)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Heres a link.

Link for heat shield

And something cheaper, and without adhesive.

Heat shield link

Carey


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Just thinking that mabey a store that sells wood stoves and fire places may have something .









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> OK after looking for a cooking table a while, I still have not found one i like. Now i am headed in a new direction. I have one of those 4 foot plastic folding tables. I would love to use that, but the last time i did it started sagging from the heat. So now I need a light weight flexible heat shield. I want to put this under my 3 burner stove. I just needs to reflect some heat off the table. It doesn't need to reflect that much heat, but some. Any ideas?


Why does it have to be flexible? I'd think a few tiles, on a small piece of plywood would be a perfect solution.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't think you want anything too thin, and probably not metal because that will just transfer the heat to your plastic table.

How about a ceramic cloth/pad or two that you use for soldering plumbing fittings in tight quarters? They sell them in the plumbing section at Home Depot and Lowe's. Lightweight and flexible, but they may be too small....


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Carey i think that is just what i am looking for. I wanted flexible so it would be easy to store.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

fspieg said:


> Have you seen the folding camp table at Sam's club? It has a slatted aluminum heat resistant top and folds up small. We bought one last fall for half price, it's a seasonal item here. Used it for our 5 week 5000 mile trip and it did very well. Use it for the griddle and Baby Q.


I also don't understand what you're looking for. I have the following and completely love it. I've used my 2-burner hotplate and the portable BBQ with no problems. Why wouldn't that work for you?

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...le/skunum=35172

I can lift it up and move it once it's set up, so I also use it as sort of serving table when the camp site picnic table is on the smaller side.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

REI has a folding alum table that I really like!
Take a look at what they offer if you if you are still interested.


----------



## OB--One (Aug 1, 2007)

We have always used the 4' tables that come from Lowe's or wal-mart, DW gets that stuff. The only time we have ever had a melt down was when my brother-in-law sat a bar-b-q on one and it melted the area under it. His grill sat low and the direct heat was the culprit. However, I have always placed 4 pot holders under the stove when I use it and never had a problem. Now that we have the OB Sydney I use the stove that is on the camper. You may want to add another in the center if you stove gets that hot, but this should protect your table.
Just my 2 penny's worth,

Tim


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

If you are using something like a portable Coleman stove top, I would think that a insulated cookie sheet set on top of a large cooling rack might help to reflect the heat while letting air under the cookie sheet to keep it cool. That or maybe the car shade and something to raise the stovetop with. Good luck.

Wendy


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I also don't understand what you're looking for. I have the following and completely love it. I've used my 2-burner hotplate and the portable BBQ with no problems. Why wouldn't that work for you?

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...le/skunum=35172

I can lift it up and move it once it's set up, so I also use it as sort of serving table when the camp site picnic table is on the smaller side.
[/quote]

First its to small. The grill is bigger that the platform. Second most of them wont hold enough weight. I have THIS set up, and its very heavy with the cast iron griddle on it.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ah, I see. Well, just as an FYI I frequently put my 7-gallon water container on my table with no problems. That would be some 50 pounds it has handled without problem.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I guess you could just put a piece of plywood under the stove. Wouldn't be very lightweight or foldable, but it'll work.


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> I guess you could just put a piece of plywood under the stove. Wouldn't be very lightweight or foldable, but it'll work.


Good answer. You beat me to it. The plywood works great under a Coleman or a tabletop..
hotcap


----------



## evansfamilyfive (Aug 12, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> OK after looking for a cooking table a while, I still have not found one i like. Now i am headed in a new direction. I have one of those 4 foot plastic folding tables. I would love to use that, but the last time i did it started sagging from the heat. So now I need a light weight flexible heat shield. I want to put this under my 3 burner stove. I just needs to reflect some heat off the table. It doesn't need to reflect that much heat, but some. Any ideas?


What about those fire blankets that forest fire fighters use. They use them if they get trapped in the fire and need some protection. I have seen them at some outdoor stores and since it's a blanket it could easily be stored.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Lee,
REI dosen't carry the one I got anymore but I found a similar one here. It can handle a lot of weight/heat.

http://www.amazon.com/ALUMINUM-FOLDING-TAB...127&sr=8-21

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

allthegoodnamesaretaken said:


> OK after looking for a cooking table a while, I still have not found one i like. Now i am headed in a new direction. I have one of those 4 foot plastic folding tables. I would love to use that, but the last time i did it started sagging from the heat. So now I need a light weight flexible heat shield. I want to put this under my 3 burner stove. I just needs to reflect some heat off the table. It doesn't need to reflect that much heat, but some. Any ideas?


What about those fire blankets that forest fire fighters use. They use them if they get trapped in the fire and need some protection. I have seen them at some outdoor stores and since it's a blanket it could easily be stored.
[/quote]

This is a great idea. Could possibly wash it too if if gets dirt/grease on it.


----------



## gaoutback (Feb 11, 2007)

Silicone sheeting may be a good choice for protecting the plastic table from your stove heat. Silicone in this format can sustain temperatures up to 600 degrees based on the specific material used in the product. You may want to do some research to see if this material would dissipate the heat or just transfer the heat to the table. It is definitely light weight, flexible, and very portable. I have seen the product offered commercially in the form of cookware (ex. Baking sheets) and Silpat offers a commercial size that may work.

http://www.amazon.com/Silpat-Commercial-Si...4760897-0167003

http://www.cookwareessentials.com/asp/show...id=FR75-WCS1945


----------

